# Probleme laposte.net



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Je n'arrive plus a acceder à laposte.net et donc ne peux recuperer mon courrier.
Avez-vous le même problème, ou avez vous des infos?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Un coup des hackers ?
que vont devenir mes mails ?


----------



## Ludopac (6 Juillet 2003)

Même problème ...

Je pense que le problème vient de la poste et non pas d'un Hacker.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Moi j'ai 2 comptes Laposte.net, et ce matin, y en a qu'un qui fonctionne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit]
Pour cedeuxième compte, il me dit "Authentification incorrecte" alors que j'ai pas changé de mot de passe.


----------



## roro (6 Juillet 2003)

impossible d'accéder à mon compte laposte.net en IMAP avec Mail sous Mac OS X depuis hier après midi.
J'ai essayé de me rendre sur la page d'accueil de laposte.net : impossible également.
Bizarre car quand il y a une opération de maintenance, ils préviennent tjs et ça ne dure généralement que 2H, après 22H...
espérons que les mails arrivent quand même.


----------



## azerty (6 Juillet 2003)

c'est curieux, ce matin vers 9h, j'ai pu accéder à mon compte laposte.net , depuis une borne internet publique, mais maintenant, chez moi , que ce soit avec Mail ou directement avec Safari, impossible d'accéder à laposte.net ...


----------



## Oizo (6 Juillet 2003)

Moi pareil depuis hier soir un peu après 18 heures impossible d'accéder à mon compte ni à l'adresse http://www.laposte.net


----------



## roro (6 Juillet 2003)

ça refonctionne pour moi : accès au site ou par IMAP.


----------



## azerty (6 Juillet 2003)

...j'allais le dire !


----------



## delta (6 Juillet 2003)

Ici aussi LaPoste.net tourne de nouveau après 12 heures de panne.

Bon dimanche.


----------



## roro (6 Juillet 2003)

ça déconne à nouveau pour moi. Après avoir reçu mes mails, j'ai voulu en effacer et là, ça tournait dans le vide.
Je me suis rendu sur le site et fait bien 20mn que je ne peux me logger (accès à la page d'accueil et puis rien ensuite)


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Tout a l'air d'etre rentré dans l'ordre.
Je pense avoir tout recu (meme avec 12h de ratard).
J'espere qu'ils vont donner des explications. D'habitude ils previennent quand ils font des travaux.
M'enfin ce n'est que le premier problème depuis plus de 6 mois, y'a pire


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin ce n'est que le premier problème depuis plus de 6 mois, y'a pire


Au hasard, un service  qui coute 120  par an


----------



## roro (8 Juillet 2003)

utilisateur de laposte.net depuis près de deux ans, c'est la première fois que j'ai un dysfonctionnement sans préavis.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au hasard, un service  qui coute 120  par an
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas 96 $ ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> * utilisateur de laposte.net depuis près de deux ans, c'est la première fois que j'ai un dysfonctionnement sans préavis.  *


Pareil, est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une explication ?


----------



## Oizo (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pareil, est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une explication ?  *



Non aucune explication et en ce moment ca ne fonctionne à nouveau plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que ca ne va pas durer trop longtemps cette fois !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Non aucune explication et en ce moment ca ne fonctionne à nouveau plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, depuis ce midi, je suis obligé de m'y repndre à 2 ou 3 fois à chaque fois.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Ca allait jusqu'à 17h00 environ, depuis, plus rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'espere que ca va pas durer comme la semaine derniere.
C'est dommage car jusqu'à present je n'avais rien à redire


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

C''est malin, ma période d'essai .Mac vient de se terminer, je suis obligé de passer par Yahoo! si je veux envoyer mes mails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## delta (9 Juillet 2003)

"Le site  www.laposte.net est actuellement indisponible.

Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser de la gêne occasionnée et nous vous remercions de votre compréhension.

Le Service clients"

Voici ce qui est affiché sur le site de LaPoste , suite au prochain épisode ;-)


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Moi j'arrive même plus à y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca commence à être long là pour régler un problème.


----------



## Oizo (9 Juillet 2003)

C'est reparti comme la dernière fois !
Bientôt 10 h et ca ne fonctionne plus depuis hier 18 heures.
Et pour la panne de la dernière fois je leur avait envoyé un mail et aucune réponse !


----------



## demougin (9 Juillet 2003)

ils sont peut être en grève?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

24h... ca devient long


----------



## delta (10 Juillet 2003)

Le forum du site www.arobase.org évoque un incendie à LaPoste.net ce Week end en donnant une "source"  Memoclic.com qui renvoie ... au site LaPoste.net qui n'en parle pas ! Etrange rumeur...

J'ai téléphoné à une relation au service communication de la poste ... qui avait constaté que son service emeil était en dérangement ... et m'a rappelé en évoquant un problème électrique "sérieux" chez son prestataire extérieur, sans pouvoir donner une date de remise en route.

Puis j'ai essayé de joindre un ami ingénieur chez XandMail prestataire de la Poste ... son cellulaire est débranché ... j'ai donc laissé un message sur son répondeur perso. A suivre ...

J'espère que le proverbe "pas de fumée sans feu" est inexact !

Le silence de LaPoste devient assourdissant.

A +


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2003)

je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais il y avait une grosse fumée noire au dessus du XII° arrondissement, dimanche en toute fin d'prem


----------



## delta (10 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais il y avait une grosse fumée noire au dessus du XII° arrondissement, dimanche en toute fin d'prem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bigre ... les sacs postaux pleins d'emails qui partent en fumée  ;-)  ... ce qui me rassure c'est que le dernier message reçu de la poste date de mardi à 15 heures. Et que le dysfonctionnement a démarré samedi, ce qui fait que cette rumeur de feu me semble étrange.

Je viens de modifier mes adresses de transfert pour survivre jusqu'à rétablissement du malade en espérant que rien n'aura été perdu.

A +


----------



## roro (10 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais il y avait une grosse fumée noire au dessus du XII° arrondissement, dimanche en toute fin d'prem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, dans ces cas là, qu'ils donnent un minimum d'infos sur leur page d'accueil, ça nous permettrait d'être plus compréhensifs car ça commence à faire long !


----------



## delta (10 Juillet 2003)

Une précaution : SAUVEGARDEZ vos comptes IMAP de LaPoste.net ...

Ca va sans dire, mais je préfère passer pour un radoteur que de dépanner l'irréparable.
Dieu seul sait dans quels états nos comptes LaPoste réapparaitront.

Rappel : il suffit de copier Moi /library (bibliothèque) /mail.

Un assujeti averti de LaPoste en vaut 2.

A +


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Juillet 2003)

quand on est en POP par contre, il n'y a rien à sauvegarder ...

J'ai assez peur que tous les mails ne parviennent pas et en plus mon adresse Laposte est ma principale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà que du retard de façon inexpliquée, c'est franchement c..... Il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour que les mails ne s'évaporent pas dans l nature.

Je commence à me dire que Yahoo! est tout de même + fiable (en 4 ans jamais aucun problème)


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Ca remarche

A prioris rien de perdu
mais pas mal de lecture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahh me voilà rasuré


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finalement il manque quelques mails à l'appel /D
peut-etre arriveront-ils plus tard ?

et si jamais il y en avait dont je ne connaissais l'existence et bien tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Bon finalement les mails arrivent un peu n'importe comment et des "crus perdus" apparaissent bel et bien


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon finalement les mails arrivent un peu n'importe comment et des "crus perdus" apparaissent bel et bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem


----------



## roro (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est le serveur SMTP qui déconne chez moi maintenant. Pas moyen d'envoyer un mail par ce moyen. J'ai dû passer par le site... en plus ça rame à fond : après avoir envoyé le courrier, il est revenu péniblement vers la page "boite de réception" avec un beau message d'erreur "échec lors de votre authentification". Bref, ça déconne encore...

rectif qques mn plus tard : le smtp semble fonctionner à nouveau.

ce sont vraiment les premiers pbms rencontrés pour moi sur laposte.net en 2 ans... d'où l'étonnement avec ces dysfonctionnements ces derniers jours.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Juillet 2003)

j'ai le même problème que toi Roro ... tellement agaçant que j'utilise à nouveau mon adresse Yahoo! ...


----------



## delta (11 Juillet 2003)

Voici un message reçu ce matin ... avant que tout replante :

"laposte.net a subi un incident majeur indépendant de la volonté de La Poste, qui a rendu impossible l'ouverture de nos services. 

En effet, nous avons préféré opter pour une fermeture totale du site pendant quelques heures plutôt que de vous proposer un service partiel et dégradé. 

Nous vous remercions de votre compréhension et renouvelons nos excuses pour la gêne occasionnée."

Excuses merci ... mais en termes d'explication ... c'est léger, léger ... et rien ne prouve que la situation soit sous controle !

J'ai peur que le technicien compétent soit parti en vacances...

A +


----------



## demougin (12 Juillet 2003)

La poste n'a pas de "clients" mais des "usagers", comme c'est du "service public" on n'a pas droit, ni à une information, ni à des explications honnêtes, ni surtout à des excuses, le seul droit "fermler sa ..."
j'ai heureusement wanadoo en provider principal, c'est plus cher mais je n'ai eu que 3 heures de panne, un samedi matin, en 17 mois d'ADSL.


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Juillet 2003)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> * La poste n'a pas de "clients" mais des "usagers", comme c'est du "service public" on n'a pas droit, ni à une information, ni à des explications honnêtes, ni surtout à des excuses, le seul droit "fermler sa ..."
> j'ai heureusement wanadoo en provider principal, c'est plus cher mais je n'ai eu que 3 heures de panne, un samedi matin, en 17 mois d'ADSL.  *



il y a milles cas où lorsqu'on est "client" (comme tu dis), on n'est pas mieux traîté.


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais il y avait une grosse fumée noire au dessus du XII° arrondissement, dimanche en toute fin d'prem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presque : cétait le Giga Store du boulevard Diderot qui brûlait. 2O mètres de chez moi. En face de chez-moi : le service colis de la poste : imaginez les iSight toutes neuves en train de brûler


----------



## me (12 Juillet 2003)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> * La poste n'a pas de "clients" mais des "usagers", comme c'est du "service public" on n'a pas droit, ni à une information, ni à des explications honnêtes, ni surtout à des excuses, le seul droit "fermler sa ..."
> j'ai heureusement wanadoo en provider principal, c'est plus cher mais je n'ai eu que 3 heures de panne, un samedi matin, en 17 mois d'ADSL.  *



Heu... laposte.net c'est gratuit et je trouve cela deja bien pratique... C'est le premier probleme que j'ai en pas mal de temps... Alors, meme si une panne c'est toujours enervant, pour ceux qui en ont marre de "fermler leur...", ils peuvent toujours rester avec les services payants...

En adresse email gratuite, j'avais egalement netcourrier.com (mais c'est devenu payant)... qui marchait moins bien que laposte.net... donc je croise les doigts pour que laposte.net reste gratuit... et continue de ne pas avoir plus de deux jours de panne en deux ans... 

Bravo pour l'attaque gratuite sur le service public  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... tu as juste oublie d'egalement attaquer ces s... de fonctionnaires qui y sont probablement pour quelque chose (non, je n'en suis pas un...). A moins que ce ne soit un coup de ces s... d'intermitents (non, je n'en suis pas un...), ca aurait egalement ete tres a propos (oulala... je tombe hors sujet moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Au fait pour ton info, Wanadoo, c'est FT... qui est egalement une entreprise publique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si tu preferes, tu peux egalement ouvrir une adresse hotmail... c'est 100% argent prive


----------



## demougin (12 Juillet 2003)

je crois que tu ne m'a pas compris, je ne parlais pas d'argent mais du "style de compréhension" des relations fournisseurs-clients, il se trouve que la poste est en retard d'une génération sur wanadoo (et même ft)
le service de la poste n'est pas "gratuit", il est payé par les autres clients de la poste, et comme tout service offert il doit avoir un certain niveau de qualité (et de relation avec les clients-utilisateurs).
vas voir les documents de la poste sur la création de ce service...


----------



## me (16 Juillet 2003)

Pfff... autant pour moi, c'est encore en panne... Donc deux pannes en deux ans, et non une seule...


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

je crois que c'est à nouveau ok


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Août 2003)

ça marche de nouveau pas ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ça commence à devenir une habitude


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ça marche de nouveau pas ce matin



c'est fou ce que çà peut rassurer de savoir que l'on n'est pas le seul à avoir le problème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou ce que çà peut rassurer de savoir que l'on n'est pas le seul à avoir le problème !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sûr : on souffre ensemble mais ça ne résoud rien 






Je crois qu'au prochain problème de ce genre, je quitte La Poste définitivement pour mon cher Yahoo qui, lui, n'est jamais en rade


----------



## delta (24 Août 2003)

Pas de problème apparent !

Espérons que ça dure...


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Août 2003)

ça marche à nouveau 

les mails sont bien là


----------



## roro (25 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Yahoo qui, lui, n'est jamais en rade



il est clair que parmi ceux que j'ai testés jusqu'à présent, yahoo.fr est le meilleur service (fiable, rapide, fonctionnel). Malheureusement, il n'offre pas l'accès IMAP.
Dans un test de 01informatique, yahoomail figurait d'ailleurs premier. Laposte 2è. Et bons derniers : hotmail et caramail...


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Août 2003)

Oui, perso, ça ne me gêne pas trop vu que l'iMap, je ne m'en sers pas.
je crois que je vais me mettre 100% Yahoo ! !


----------



## JediMac (25 Août 2003)

Etrange, je n'ai jamais eu de pépins avec Laposte.net et ça fait 3 ans que j'y suis, avec 3 comptes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ou alors j'ai eu de la chance et c'est arrivé à chaque fois que je n'étais pas derrière mon Mac, ce qui n'est pas souvent le cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Août 2003)

c'est tout le site laposte qui était inaccessible hier matin (la seconde fois cet été, selon mon expérience)


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Dans un test de 01informatique [] bons derniers : hotmail et caramail...


Il me faut ce test ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout le site laposte qui était inaccessible hier matin (la seconde fois cet été, selon mon expérience)


Et la première fois, c'était dur de pas la rater (la seconde je m'en suis pas rendu compte non plus).


----------



## roro (26 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il me faut ce test !



voici ! à lire dans le détail car les titres retenus pour chaque webmail sont peu représentatifs. On y apprend notamment qu'ils ont reçu plusieurs mails de c... quelques heures après l'ouverture de leur compte hotmail. Quel scoop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



blague à part, le dossier est très bien.

http://www.01net.com/article/202412.html


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

roro a dit:
			
		

> On y apprend notamment qu'ils ont reçu plusieurs mails de c... quelques heures après l'ouverture de leur compte hotmail


Tiens, j'ai lu quelques jours il me semble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, chichi à part, j'ai envoyé ça à mes copains sur hotmail.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2004)

un virus ?


----------



## Oizo (29 Janvier 2004)

C'est déjà la deuxième nuit de maintenance chez laposte.net, virus ou gros travaux...


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> virus ou gros travaux...



virus *donc* gros travaux ...

Quel que soit la raison, je regrette de + en + d'avoir pris La Poste en seconde adresse.


----------



## Oizo (29 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Quel que soit la raison, je regrette de + en + d'avoir pris La Poste en seconde adresse.



Pourquoi ? Les problèmes avec laposte.net sont quand même assez rares...


----------



## roro (29 Janvier 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Les problèmes avec laposte.net sont quand même assez rares...



plus de 4 ans que j'ai un compte yahoo et je n'ai dû compter que un ou 2 pbms de connexion maxi. Alors qu'avec laposte... bon d'accord, ils n'atteignent pas le score de caramail côté "maintenance"...

J'ai choisi laposte en raison de l'accès imap.
Pour le reste, le webmail n'est pas très rapide et ça n'est pas la première fois que c'est en rade pour cause de "maintenance". Impossible de relever mes mails depuis hier soir et ça commence à me saouler...
déjà hier soir, il y avait le même message et ce soir rebelote. Bizarre.

La dernière fois, ça a duré plusieurs jours...

le service parfait serait yahoo avec l'imap en plus.


----------



## Oizo (30 Janvier 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de relever mes mails depuis hier soir et ça commence à me saouler...
> déjà hier soir, il y avait le même message et ce soir rebelote. Bizarre.
> 
> La dernière fois, ça a duré plusieurs jours...



Ce matin et jusqu'en début d'après-midi ca fonctionnait parfaitement. Ensuite il fallait s'y reprendre à 10 fois en moyenne pour relever ou envoyer un message jusqu'à 16h30 environ où l'accès est devenu impossible.

J'espère que tout rentrera dans l'ordre demain...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Janvier 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> le service parfait serait yahoo avec l'imap en plus.



tout à fait d'accord


----------



## nicogala (30 Janvier 2004)

Ouai, déja qu'on l'a dans le C... avec Safari...

Ce qui est bien qd même c'est de pouvoir se dire qu'on peut partir 2 mois en vacance au Groenland et que son compte sera (plein certes) mais toujours ouvert, pas comme hotmail qui me demandait de réactiver mon compte à chaque retour de vacance sous menace de le fermer définitivement...

c'est pratique: j'ai plusieurs comptes laposte qui me servent de disque dur virtuel et permanent (pour des sauvegardes) et que je n'ai pas touché depuis 1 ou 2 ans, et ils sont tjrs actifs...

est ce que yahoo propose aussi des comptes "ad vitam" ?


----------



## roro (30 Janvier 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, déja qu'on l'a dans le C... avec Safari...



ça refonctionne avec safari 1.1 sous 10.3.2

bon, en attendant, ce matin, il est possible de recevoir ses mails mais impossible d'en envoyer via le SMTP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> Ce qui est bien qd même c'est de pouvoir se dire qu'on peut partir 2 mois en vacance au Groenland et que son compte sera (plein certes) mais toujours ouvert,



mouais... je ne connais plus grand monde qui s'absente plus d'un mois d'un accès internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> pas comme hotmail qui me demandait de réactiver mon compte à chaque retour de vacance sous menace de le fermer définitivement...



le pire chez hotmail est le spam.



> est ce que yahoo propose aussi des comptes "ad vitam" ?



pas "ad vitam", ils te laissent 6 mois... ça va !


----------



## Bilbo (30 Janvier 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> bon, en attendant, ce matin, il est possible de recevoir ses mails mais impossible d'en envoyer via le SMTP


Je te trouve bien exigeant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne te ferais pas l'injure de te dire comment ça marche normalement, mais ils ont peut-être décidé d'arrêter ça. Ça ne m'étonne pas. Ce qui me surprenait c'est qu'ils prennent de pareils risques.

À+


----------



## roro (30 Janvier 2004)

mon compte a tjs été configuré avec le smtp de laposte. Je ne vois pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain, sans prevenir, ils auraient décidé d'arrêter ça. Ca fonctionnait encore avant hier !

en attendant, tu m'as fait penser que pour envoyer mes mails, il me suffisait de mettre le smtp de mon provider... bordel... j'aurai pu y penser avant


----------



## Bilbo (30 Janvier 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain, sans prevenir, ils auraient décidé d'arrêter ça. Ca fonctionnait encore avant hier !


Ben justement, si tu dois passer des nuits de maintenance pour gérer les problèmes provoqués par les spammeurs, la solution radicale et de fermer le service de relais. Bien sûr, ce n'est qu'une supposition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2004)

ifrance est down depuis 3 jours... vous avez des infos la-dessus ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ifrance est down depuis 3 jours... vous avez des infos la-dessus ?



non, d'autant plus qu'ils n'indiquent rien sur leur site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et mon site préféré qui est hébergé par iFrance commence à me manquer


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> pas "ad vitam", ils te laissent 6 mois... ça va !


4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				roro a dit:
			
		

> bon, en attendant, ce matin, il est possible de recevoir ses mails mais impossible d'en envoyer via le SMTP


T'as qu'à utiliser le serveur SMTP de Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A part ça, leur maintenance a duré plus longtemps que prévu, puisque j'ai reçu ce matin pleins de mails datés de la veille


----------



## franc68 (7 Février 2008)

bonjour 
moi j'ai un problème quand je veux écrire un webmail en html avec un mac l'option texte brut ou html n'apparaît pas que ça soit sur laposte ou orange alors que sur les pc ça parche très bien
si quelqu'un a une réponse?


----------



## cbolavi (2 Mai 2008)

Essayez cette adresse 

https://www.particuliers.labanquepostale.fr/


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mai 2008)

Edit : Pouf ! pouf ! J'ai rien dit !


----------



## Blinis (14 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous!

Je remonte ce fil pour éviter d'en créer un autre. Voici mon problème : il m'est impossible d'envoyer un mail avec Mail ou Thunderbird en passant par laposte.net, le serveur SMTP est dit " manquant ". Ce qui est étrange est que j'arrive à exécuter cette manip' avec mon PC de bureau ( je suis sur un Macbook ). Aurais-je fait une mauvaise configuration?


----------

